# Help! Green Water. Grrr...



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Well as the title says, i have green water. And i have it bad. 75 gallon, well planted, with little more than recommended dose of excel every day. Green water came a week ago, bought algaefix, went away for 2 days, now its back and its been here for 3 days again. I am currently trying the willow tree branch method explained in one of the sticky's. Hope it works. Anyone have any suggestions? Complete black out is not an option due to turtles, and the turtles aren't the problem either. 

Tired of this stupid green water. Uv sterilizer is too expensive too. help.............


----------



## Andy Ritter (Nov 26, 2008)

Years ago (1995), I had a green water problem as well. I asked the people at the LFS what to do, and they sold me a Vortex Diatom filter.

http://www.diatomfilter.com/index.htm

http://www.diatomfilters.com/index1.html?lang=en-us&lmd=38747.666308

It worked like a charm, and I have used a diatom filter for maintenance ever since (although I don't remember having had green water since then). Of course, this method involves buying a piece of equipment, and you've already mentioned not wanting the expense of an UV sterilizer. I'm not sure I would use one of those on a planted tank anyway. I've read something about how they aren't good for your fertilization (possibly breaking down the chelates or ferts, maybe?), although I don't remember the specifics. However, I am quickly figuring out that here on APC you're liable to have all sorts of opinions, so someone will probably chime in and say that you should use one and that they've been using theirs for x years with no problems.

The point is, a diatom filter will filter out really small particles, including planktonic green algae. Supposedly they will even filter out the parasites that cause ick. I use mine about once a month and don't have any issues.

However, I will mention that I have had problems where the electric motor shaft seal will leak water. I used my original one for years, then it started leaking, and I tried to install a reseal kit without any luck. I then bought a whole new unit, and eventually it leaked, too. This time though, I removed the electric motor, modified the pump housing, and installed an external pump. So far it is working great. My Father-in-law has got to be about one of the best people in the world at finding good deals. He has actually bought several from places like thrift stores, auctions, flea markets, yard sales, etc. You might could find one really cheaply like that and I'd be happy to show you how I replaced the pump on mine (that is if the one on the unit is bad or leaking). Then all you'd have to buy is the diatomaceous earth, and maybe a replacment filter bag. Just a thought.

I also noticed that the second web page that I listed for you mentioned that pretty much everything has been discontinued due to manufacturer issues. I have no idea what that means. This might mean you won't be able to get one. When my first one started leaking, I tried to see if any other manufacturer offered diatom filters, but didn't have any luck. I also wouldn't recommend getting the recharge valve. I've had two different versions, and they both were junk.

As I mentioned before, there are lots of opinions out there, so someone will also probably say you shouldn't use diatom filters as well.

Andy


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Is this a planted tank? Green water is a result of more nutrients in the water column than the plants can utilize. I had green water in an El Natural for 2 months once. I jsut let it ride, changing water as needed just to let in some light through the green soup. Eventually, it just went away on its own and the plants took over.

If you don't have plants and just turtles, I'd suggest an undergravel filter to boost bacteria or get a bigger filter.

-Dave


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks guys.

I'll definitely look into the diatom filter, and yes the tank is planted. I had the plants in there for about 3 months before i had this problem start up. I've been reading the algae posts on this site, and im still not sure what to think. I dose with excel, and have since the tank's start, and haven't had problems. I gravel vac and everything as often as possible too. Should i stop dosing excel while i have the light off? seems like a stupid question but i figure i might as well ask it. Any more tips?


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

oh yeah, stop excel, without nutrient they would grow much slower which sometime you can even take them out by doing a massive water change for 2-3 days.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Just thought i'd update, tank is CRYSTAL CLEAR  bought a uv filter, the "green killing machine" by aa, and within about 4 days, the tank was clearer than it has ever been. Only now, i have fuzzy algae growing in certain places. I assume this is because the excess nutrients or whatever caused the green water is still there, and a different kind of algae is forming? is this bba? and what is bba? 

Thanks


----------

